# Peru Rhombeus



## megadeath1876 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Click*


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

i'm pretty sure that is NOT rhombeus. Nice fish though!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Sure as heel ain't no rhom !
Haven't got a clue what species it is though


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

memento said:


> Sure as heel ain't no rhom !
> Haven't got a clue what species it is though


C`mon Lucien P. Striolatus


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

memento said:


> Sure as heel ain't no rhom !
> Haven't got a clue what species it is though


C`mon Lucien P. Striolatus
[/quote]

Agreed.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Ja said:


> Sure as heel ain't no rhom !
> Haven't got a clue what species it is though


C`mon Lucien P. Striolatus
[/quote]

Agreed.
[/quote]
Easy ID , even for low calibre IDer`s


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

locust said:


> Sure as heel ain't no rhom !
> Haven't got a clue what species it is though


C`mon Lucien P. Striolatus
[/quote]

Agreed.
[/quote]
Easy ID , even for low calibre IDer`s








[/quote]

Oh yeah for sure, especially seeing how the pristobrycon genus isn't as complex as say genus serrasalmus.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

You're right guys, should have taken a closer look I guess









Pristobrycon genus not complex ? 
Depends on how you look at it. From a taxonomic point of view, it's the most complex one beacuse it contains only 5 species which represent at least 2 different genera...
Hope that mess will get fixed one of these days.


----------

